# How to put him on his back and remain calm ?



## Pineapple Tart (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi guys i have just got my new hedgehog and his name is Pineapple tart . 
he is AMAZING and really chill with me once i get him out of his cage . 
Question is , how to i let him remain calm when i try to put him on his back ?
I could FLIP him over but he'll just frantically flip back belly down . 
Any ideas ?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Why are you trying to make him be on his back? His behavior is telling you he doesn't like it.

Since hedgehogs are prey animals, this stresses them out. Please don't do this.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

^^ I couldn't have said it better myself. Imagine if a giant decided to pick you up and dangle you from your ankles. You would try to get yourself in the right position again, too.


----------



## Nick120180 (Oct 27, 2014)

Whilst I agree with the comments above I must admit that having a hog that will lay calmly on its back makes daily health check and nail clipping a lot easier. 
Mines very comfortable on his back but it requires complete trust from your hedgehog. My advice is support his head, be slow and calm and right him as soon as he's unhappy. As I say it requires complete trust so if he doesn't like handling your not going to get him on his back.


----------



## scruffylove11-27-14 (Feb 26, 2015)

hold him in one hand, the one that wont hold him on his back. and have the other hand out open, put the hand not holding him on his back slowly and just flip him slowly and carefully and not flat on his back but with your hand cupped so that he is sitting up a bit. if he is moving frantically and acts as if he doesn't like it then don't do it. I understand that sometimes you have to, for nail trimming and checking on him so he needs to get somewhat used to it, but if its just for the heck of it don't stress him out by doing it.


----------

